

Show HN: Buttons Library Version 1.0 with Customizer & Builder - alexwolfe
http://alexwolfe.github.io/Buttons/

======
roblevintennis
We updated the library with a Button Builder which allows you to include or
remove only the buttons you need for your project (perf matters!), and added a
couple more button styles too. Enjoy!

------
mgmarum
Yay! A good alternative to using bootstrap's buttons everywhere. Hopefully
people will take note.

